# Sneak Peek :)



## Sony (May 18, 2010)

It's coming out rather well don't you think? Today was Audio training, but I got some pictures of other things as well. They hand over the building on June 1st next month. More pictures to come at that time  Unfortunately I wore shorts to work today and apparently shorts aren't allowed on the construction site. I had to borrow a pair of Jeans from the Costume shop. Haha!


----------



## tyler.martin (May 18, 2010)

drool...


What lighting console have you chosen/been forced to accept


----------



## millamber (May 18, 2010)

I hope the door to that half rack against the breaker panel opens all the way.

Looks great. Congratulations.


----------



## zmb (May 18, 2010)

Looks like you got a nice high school theatre. Mine starts a remodel over the summer, hope it comes out nice.


----------



## ScottT (May 18, 2010)

Wow, looks like they did a lot of things right. Congrats!


----------



## gafftaper (May 18, 2010)

That's amazing. I can't believe all the nice choices in gear in there. It appears you got really lucky in the spec and bid process to get a lot of good stuff.


----------



## VE5CE (May 18, 2010)

One Question. 
Why is there three Sensor dimmer racks and then one random Smartpack.
Is it just that you need the extra dimmers but didn't have enough room/money for another full sensor rack?


----------



## GreyWyvern (May 18, 2010)

I don't think that is a SmartPack dimmer. It says SmartLink on it. I'm guessing that it is needed to interface the Sensor+ racks to a SmartLink house light system. Am I right?


----------



## jmabray (May 18, 2010)

A couple of things.

1) can you please rename the title of this thread to "Sneak PEEK". A the top of something, like a mountian peak. A peek, is a look into something, which is what we are talking about here.

Not to be a total A** but grammar and spelling are becoming lost arts these days and they shouldn't be.

2) the SmartPack you see, is in actuality a SmartSwitch. It's just a DMX controlled relay rack. Typically these are used to power 120 or 208 volt moving light circuits in a space like this. I can't speak to if that's what is actually going on - but that's what they are usually used for.


----------



## GreyWyvern (May 18, 2010)

jmabray said:


> ...is in actuality a SmartSwitch. It's just a DMX controlled relay rack. Typically these are used to power 120 or 208 volt moving light circuits in a space like this. I can't speak to if that's what is actually going on - but that's what they are usually used for.



Right... umm... now I feel dumb! I meant to say SmartSwitch, but it came out Smart Link for some reason and I got stuck on that. I would agree that it is likely to be used for *ML/PSU circuits, which have to be non-dimmed* and for the convenience of being able to turn them on and off. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Sony (May 18, 2010)

jmabray said:


> A couple of things.
> 
> 1) can you please rename the title of this thread to "Sneak PEEK". A the top of something, like a mountian peak. A peek, is a look into something, which is what we are talking about here.
> 
> ...



Whoops, sorry about that, I am usually a huge grammar nazi, I can't believe I missed that. It was 3am when I posted this though, I don't think my brain was functioning all that well.

You are also correct! That SmartPack is a SmartSwitch with 20, 20amp relays. They are being used to supply and control power to the HMI House Lights and the LED's, All of the acoustical panels you see in the first photo on the left and right walls are all backlit by architectural RGBW LED units. The relays turn them on and off, as well as the HMI lamps in the house lights (The incandescents are dimmer controlled.) All movers in the future will be powered by the 400 amp CAM-LOK panel on the back wall. While touring sound power will be provided by the 200 amp panel with Isolated Ground.

The Reason we have 3 Sensor+ racks and not two is, this first SR24 rack is the rack for our smaller theatre which I didn't post pictures of yet, it has 48 dimmers. The other two racks are the dimmers for the big theatre which has 144 Dimmers. The breaker panel is a good 12 inches away from the Sensor Rack so yes the door opens all the way.

The new lighting console is an ETC Ion with a 2x10 fader wing and one monitor. The entire theatre is wired with ETCNet3, no DMX at all, we have 6 Touring ETC Nodes for DMX where we need it and the lighting network has plugs all over the place including 2 for each electric and everything is POE.

Huge props to Chris Souza and Kathleen Maynard from ALPS in Randolph, MA for helping consult on this job and getting us probably THE most technologically advanced High School Theatre's in the country.


----------



## Les (May 18, 2010)

Sony said:


> ...probably THE most technologically advanced High School Theatre's in the country.



Well, for this year, at least


----------



## jmabray (May 18, 2010)

Actually - this is a pretty standard set up for new high schools around here. When we go back and renovate this is pretty much the standard that schools in Texas are brought to - especially 5A schools.


----------



## zuixro (May 18, 2010)

*jealousy*


----------



## ScottT (May 18, 2010)

zuixro said:


> *jealousy*



Seconded.

This is probably what our theatre should have turned out like, but the contractors ended up cutting corners and no admins brought up issues even after things were pointed out to them. And so we are stuck with a half decent black box theatre.


----------



## zmb (May 18, 2010)

zuixro said:


> *jealousy*


 Third.

I got worse at my school, plans for a theatre once existed during the original construction (1996/1997) but got tossed out. Current drama teacher did know what it was going to be like.


----------



## Les (May 18, 2010)

It's ok guys. Believe it or not, one day, high school will be over!


----------



## epimetheus (May 18, 2010)

Ok, seriously? Who installs patch panels in a rack with a door? And what is up with that 18" mult jumper? That one SR24 rack is awfully close to the breaker panel. That looks like it's cutting working clearence to the bone. :shock:

Very nice theater! I am a bit jealous myself!


----------



## cdcarter (May 18, 2010)

epimetheus said:


> Ok, seriously? Who installs patch panels in a rack with a door? And what is up with that 18" mult jumper? That one SR24 rack is awfully close to the breaker panel. That looks like it's cutting working clearence to the bone. :shock:
> 
> Very nice theater! I am a bit jealous myself!



Hopefully that door is coming off soon! How's it look on the non-ETCNet networking front? Any Cat5 tie-ins around?


----------



## ScottT (May 18, 2010)

Les said:


> It's ok guys. Believe it or not, one day, high school will be over!



12 days for me. Then my school is hiring me back as a consultant.


----------



## Les (May 18, 2010)

ScottT said:


> 12 days for me. Then my school is hiring me back as a consultant.



Ah, you're one of _those_ people 

Not a senior, but an *elder*.


----------



## ScottT (May 18, 2010)

Les said:


> Ah, you're one of _those_ people
> 
> Not a senior, but an *elder*.



Most of my crew calls me an old fart. 

And when they cable stuff I become the


----------



## PeytonJr (May 18, 2010)

Sony said:


> Whoops, sorry about that, I am usually a huge grammar nazi, I can't believe I missed that. It was 3am when I posted this though, I don't think my brain was functioning all that well.
> 
> You are also correct! That SmartPack is a SmartSwitch with 20, 20amp relays. They are being used to supply and control power to the HMI House Lights and the LED's, All of the acoustical panels you see in the first photo on the left and right walls are all backlit by architectural RGBW LED units. The relays turn them on and off, as well as the HMI lamps in the house lights (The incandescents are dimmer controlled.) All movers in the future will be powered by the 400 amp CAM-LOK panel on the back wall. While touring sound power will be provided by the 200 amp panel with Isolated Ground.
> 
> ...



Oh my, LED wall washes. My school has 50 or so Colorblast 12's on the walls - and for all practical high school purposes they are useless - so if I'm doing my math correctly (it should be; I used google) thats about $40,000 - FORTY THOUSAND DOLLARS - that could have been used elsewhere. (Granted, you can make some really cool effects in the house)
ooh they also used RGB ceiling cans for two alcoves that the manufacturer was selling knowing that they were defective and would be useless right out of the box. Not just these particular ones, but every single one manufactured. I dont remember the specifics, but it has something to do with the DMX resetting every time you turn them off. You can get them set up correctly, but then they would have to stay on all the time. So they're just a harsh pink color now. 

Aaaaanyway. How much wing/backstage space is there? 
Also, I couldn't tell; Is there a partitioned booth so sound can have their own world?


Les said:


> It's ok guys. Believe it or not, one day, high school will be over!


oh it will. 18 more (school) days...


----------



## tomed101 (May 19, 2010)

Is that a spiral staircase in the OP wing?


----------



## sdauditorium (May 19, 2010)

tomed101 said:


> Is that a spiral staircase in the OP wing?


 
I noticed that too. I'm pretty sure it is.


----------



## sdauditorium (May 19, 2010)

Congrats. It looks like a well-planned and intimate space. Hopefully the district puts as much thought into long-term vision and maintenance/care instead of dropping all support like a lot of districts seem to be in the habit of doing.


----------



## Sony (May 19, 2010)

epimetheus said:


> Ok, seriously? Who installs patch panels in a rack with a door? And what is up with that 18" mult jumper? That one SR24 rack is awfully close to the breaker panel. That looks like it's cutting working clearence to the bone. :shock:
> 
> Very nice theater! I am a bit jealous myself!



The patch panel will be rarely used, most of the patches are normalized with the plug below it and line up with a channel on the board so patch cables are not usually necessary unless you're gonna get crazy. The 18" Multi is the way we switch from our "Mid-House" mix position to our booth mix position. The board itself has a multi with the same connector and 60 something XLR's on it which travels with the board, when we want to move the board we plug the multi into one of those plugs mounted in the floor. There is one in the booth and one mid-house. Then there is another one on the center of the back wall of the stage which is used for our 48 channel Stage snake. The Sensor racks door is NOT very close to that panel....it's an optical illusion do to the angle of the picture, they are actually about 12" apart, there is no issues opening the door.


cdcarter said:


> Hopefully that door is coming off soon! How's it look on the non-ETCNet networking front? Any Cat5 tie-ins around?



The whole school has ethernet internet jacks all over the place, at least one in every room if not more.


tomed101 said:


> Is that a spiral staircase in the OP wing?



Yea, thats our staircase access to get us to our mid-rail and loading rail, access to the FOH Catwalk is also from the mid-rail. It is really huge..I wish it was a bit smaller but for some reason it had to be that big due to ADA regulations. It's about 6ft in diameter, kind of ridiculous.


----------



## beachcombah15 (May 19, 2010)

Hmmm...seeing as I live so close, I'd love to come take a look at this piece of art....

What do you think?


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 19, 2010)

zuixro said:


> *jealousy*



Not to pick on you, here's my little grammar patrol. Jealousy is when you have something that others want and don't want to share. Envy is when someone else has something that you want. </rant>

I'm glad to see some districts still sinking money into their arts program. Some schools are not only cutting their arts budgets, but also their science labs. Insane.

I wonder how long it will be until the students at the school are complaining about the equipment. "man we only have. . ."


----------



## JCarroll (May 20, 2010)

If those are the same seats we have in our theatre like they look like they are, there are wide seats and skinny seats. Once you notice it it will probably bother you, but the wider ones are slightly more comfortable.


----------



## Sony (May 31, 2010)

Well, tomorrow is the day they hand over the building to us. Unfortunately we have a huge production this week in the old school and we wont actually be getting over there till next week  I'm super excited.


----------



## zmb (May 31, 2010)

Sony said:


> Well, tomorrow is the day they hand over the building to us. Unfortunately we have a huge production this week in the old school and we wont actually be getting over there till next week  I'm super excited.


 
Can you put pictures up of the finished facility?

Great to see that you can get a new theatre. The one at the school I'm going to next year gets remodelled come summer; hope it turns out good.


----------



## CSCTech (May 31, 2010)

Amazing, Simply amazing : ) Wish our district had the money to do something like this. But hey, at least we are getting some upgrades this summer.


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Sony, what are the three orange lights to the left and right of the proscenium in that first photo?


----------



## Sony (Jun 2, 2010)

midgetgreen11 said:


> Hey Sony, what are the three orange lights to the left and right of the proscenium in that first photo?



That is a good question...I have not myself figured it out yet, I fear that they are safety lights that cannot be turned off. We'll find out in July when ALPS comes in and gives us training on the lighting system.


----------



## Tex (Jun 3, 2010)

JCarroll said:


> If those are the same seats we have in our theatre like they look like they are, there are wide seats and skinny seats. Once you notice it it will probably bother you, but the wider ones are slightly more comfortable.


 Most theatres have "wide seats and skinny seats". It's the only way to stagger seats so you're not looking at the head in front of you and still keep the aisles a consistent width. It's not that noticeable to the eye, but when you start replacing seats or seat backs, you notice quickly!


----------



## renegadeblack (Jun 9, 2010)

Tex said:


> Most theatres have "wide seats and skinny seats". It's the only way to stagger seats so you're not looking at the head in front of you and still keep the aisles a consistent width. It's not that noticeable to the eye, but when you start replacing seats or seat backs, you notice quickly!



Ain't that the truth. We rented a boom lift which we were assured would go down the aisles, but of course, didn't. So, there's the task of taking off a seat on the end of every freaking row. I'm glad that the rest of my crew realized this and organized things accordingly... I'm also glad that they thought of the row letters when they were putting the seats back in... I know for a fact that I would have overlooked that.


----------



## techfreek (Jun 18, 2010)

Any new pictures of the new space?


----------



## Sony (Jun 18, 2010)

Unfortunately they still have not officially turned over the keys to the building. It's being delayed until sometime next month. Trust me....the second we get access there will be lots of information flooding this site. Right now we are just working on packing up the old space and getting ready to move. One thing I will say is our inventory of fixtures is exploding out of control. We are going from a total of ~120 fixtures to over 430 fixtures. Once we make the full Tech Spec sheet public you'll get more info, trust me it's impressive at around 7 pages of equipment lists.


----------



## techfreek (Jun 18, 2010)

I am very impressed and waiting to see the specs of th new space


----------



## renegadeblack (Jun 27, 2010)

Any word yet on the state of things?


----------



## Sony (Jun 27, 2010)

They are in the process of moving everything in the school right now. We wont be allowed into the new school until late July :-/


----------



## techfreek (Jun 27, 2010)

Ouch. I can't wait to see more!


----------



## briancon7 (Jul 18, 2010)

Do you have any updates on pictures or anything of that nature?


----------



## Sony (Jul 18, 2010)

I may be able to dig something up, They still have not allowed us back into the new school yet, I am having a meeting with two of my three bosses on Thursday to discuss what is happening. I am hoping they will let us in soon as I am sick of sitting around the house everyday.

Give me a few minutes to upload a couple more pictures.


----------



## Sony (Jul 18, 2010)

Touchpanel Control for the Sound system and Video Projection system


View of the house from the stage including the Christie Digital HD10K-M projector mounted on the center of back wall under the spotlight balcony.


Floor Rail with 20 linesets with the capacity to add 17 more for a total of 37 on 8" spacings. We also have a full Mid Rail and Loading Rail, all linesets are operable from both the floor and the mid rails.


Electrics Rail with 8 19-pin Socapex connectors, this allows us to have mobile electrics, we can place any of the 8 100' Multi-pin cables on any fly batten we want them on, effectively making every fly batten an electric without the need for a heavy hardmounted connector strips on each electric.


----------



## avkid (Jul 18, 2010)

When you're all moved in you might have some visitors.


----------



## Sony (Jul 19, 2010)

avkid said:


> When you're all moved in you might have some visitors.


 
We may have to wait on the visitors for a few months until after we get everything sorted and put away as well as we have to get all the kids trained on the new equipment and safety procedures.


----------



## techfreek (Jul 22, 2010)

I like your new theater.


----------



## briancon7 (Jul 23, 2010)

What will you have for fixtures and accesories,if you can tell us yet?


----------



## Sony (Jul 23, 2010)

Well it's official, I go back to work on Monday, they are finally letting us back in. 

Yesterday we took delivery of ALL of our new equipment, HUGE thanks to the people at ALPS for being incredibly professional as always and helping us get our gear in order. Chris Souza, Kathleen, and the rest of the crew are IMO the best in Boston!

Here are a couple items we recieved.

1 Sensor+ SP12 Potable Pack (24 x 2.4kw)
300+ New Source 4 Fixtures bringing our total S4 count to well over 400
2 Robert Juliat Topaze 1200w MSD Followspots
36 Apollo 7.5" SmartColor Scrollers
6 Apollo RightArm's
6 Apollo SmartMove DMX's

Tons of other stuff but it's too much to manually list, our full equipment inventory is about 7 pages long.


----------



## Kelite (Jul 23, 2010)

Very, very nice Trevor. You have been a fortunate soul indeed to have a great place to play!

Please let us know which shows become scheduled and how the 'new toys' are being used to convey the excitement that is _live theater_!

Congrats!


----------



## zmb (Jul 23, 2010)

What light board did you get to run all the fun and very neat stuff?


----------



## Sony (Jul 23, 2010)

ETC Ion 1000 with a 2x10 fader wing and one monitor.


----------



## epimetheus (Jul 23, 2010)

Sony said:


> ETC Ion 1000 with a 2x10 fader wing and one monitor.


 
Do yourself a favor and get that second monitor soon. The resolution that the Ion puts out on one monitor really limits your screen real estate. Then again, maybe it's just me, I'm used to 2 1080P monitors on my home computer. Getting behind the Ion is an assault on my sensibilities concerning resolution.


----------



## techfreek (Jul 23, 2010)

What did you get for a sound board? And any wireless mics?


----------



## Sony (Jul 24, 2010)

Soundboard and Wireless Mics are in the first post in this thread. Yamaha M7CL-48 and 20 Shure ULXP's


----------



## techfreek (Jul 24, 2010)

My bad. And I will say, that is A LOT of wireless mics (compared to what I have seen in high school theaters)


----------



## CSCTech (Jul 26, 2010)

-cough- 400 Source 4s? 0_0 Want to lend me like..10? What do you do with all of those?
But wow, im so jealous  Get pics soon! 
We use 10 wireless mics here, heh, couldn't fit more if we wanted anyways. Would need to get a bigger board : p (We have a Mackie 24-4, 10 Area mics, CD Player, Line in, and 10 wireless.


----------



## briancon7 (Aug 3, 2010)

For a small show I use arround 40 fixtures, and for a larger show 130 max. Why do you have a use for 400 source fours alone?


----------



## Sony (Aug 3, 2010)

We don't, we asked for a lot of stuff assuming the school board would tell us to cut back our numbers in order to reduce the price, so we ordered way more than we needed. The call to cut things never came and therefore we got everything we asked for. 

That being said....I'm sure I can find a way to use them all. We do have two theatres to use, I haven't posted anything about the second theatre for specific reasons which I can not get into. There will be pictures and things eventually, but not for a while. 

Currently we are organizing and finding storage space for all of our stuff.


----------



## shiben (Aug 3, 2010)

I can think of plenty of places to use 400 source 4s. I wanted about 250 for my show last year, only ended up hanging 75, but still.


----------



## chris325 (Aug 4, 2010)

We've been using between 10 and 25 wireless mics (we own around 15 of em) on a Yamaha LS9-32, and I've always thought that we're fairly spoiled for a high school theatre sound-wise. Being a lighting person I'm not as knowledgeable on sound, so I might be wrong.

As for the 400 Source 4s, I wish we had more than 8. I'm tired of seeing bits of rust fall out when adjusting the shutters on our 5/50s, and the heat from those things is a real pain. The best part is that they're all way overdue for a bench focus, and we don't have a fly system.


----------



## CSCTech (Aug 4, 2010)

Seeing as our entire inventory consists of about 35 instruments I would love a source 4 or two  And we have a pretty good size stage for our small inventory, we are lucky we only use the front half of the stage for musicals, or at least the main parts of them do because all I can give backstage is a wash with some cycs. 

Chris-
I'm with you on the 5/50s 
I do not think they have _ever_ been bench focused not to mention they are not in the correct order (we have varius degree ones I assume you do aswell) on our foh beam and we are in the same boat as you with it being mounted to the cieling. Although we have a rather short cieling, we only have a large A-frame to get to them X_X. So needless to say it's hard to adjust them nearly impossible to move them around, so this summer during some upgrades I am going to see if we can do a very needed focus and re hang of our foh 5/50s. Would be easier when schools out.


----------



## briancon7 (Sep 15, 2010)

have any pictures from the black box yet?


----------



## Sony (Sep 19, 2010)

No, and there wont be for a long time, we have run into unexpected issues with the flex space which I am not privy to divulge. Until it's fixed I cannot give out any information regarding it, all I will say is the problems are major and may take months to fix.

Sorry for not being active with this thread, we have been very busy getting our shop ready and starting the first show build for our opening production of The Skin of our Teeth on November 4th. We are also not going to post the full specifications for the theatres until we are ready to start accepting space rentals, which wont be until January. This is the decision of the higher ups in my department and not mine so I must follow them.


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Sep 24, 2010)

You've got a great spaced there Trevor. I will say this---I saw your school on Good Morning America a few weeks ago a bit about hundred-million-dollar high schools being built in economically hard times. Let's say it wasn't light-hearted towards the concept.


----------



## zmb (Sep 24, 2010)

midgetgreen11 said:


> You've got a great spaced there Trevor. I will say this---I saw your school on Good Morning America a few weeks ago a bit about hundred-million-dollar high schools being built in economically hard times. Let's say it wasn't light-hearted towards the concept.


 
Second on having a great space and my high school is being rebuilt at a tad under $70 million. But with the down economy, low bids are available for construction as they want work.


----------



## CSCTech (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, I am very content with our 10,000 grant xD Probably all we'll get in a while, haha.


----------



## Sony (Oct 25, 2010)

If anyone wishes to come see our large space, please feel free to come see our opening show, The Skin of our Teeth by Thornton Wilder which opens on November 4th. I wont be able to personally give you a tour of the spaces but you can see everything of interest pretty well from the front of the stage and you may be able to catch me (provided I am actually there, sometimes I am not) and ask me questions, I am the tall bulky guy in all black who looks like he might be a little too old to be a high school student but not old enough to be a teacher. I will probably be walking around on stage after the show to clean up. 

Theatre Ink : Newton North's Teaching and Working Theatre


----------



## museav (Oct 25, 2010)

zmb said:


> Second on having a great space and my high school is being rebuilt at a tad under $70 million. But with the down economy, low bids are available for construction as they want work.


After all, the construction workers, Architects, etc. do have to pay for those schools! 

Seriously, at least part of the justification for such expenditures is that it generates jobs and income, immediately in terms of design and construction people, longer term for educators and administrators and longest term for students. Of course one of the questions is often how much of that investment goes to people who then return that support to that school district financially and in other ways. In a bit of irony, one company I worked for could not get work for the school district where I live because the company was based in another county, yet we had actually more employees paying property taxes here than in the county where the office was located. Conversely, companies with offices in this county got projects here even if no one actually lived in the county. I've seen state projects where firms opened an 'office', often one part time employee or even a shared office space, in that state just to qualify for specific state bids.


----------



## briancon7 (Nov 28, 2010)

Anything on the blackbox?


----------



## Sony (Nov 28, 2010)

We open with Eurydice on December 9th in that space, hopefully I can get some pictures of the production up then.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Nov 28, 2010)

HA! I have more wireless than 20...oh wait. Mine don't WORK...because my district won't pay to FIX THEM! Maintenance, Maintenance, Maintenance. 

Congrats, and I hope the district keeps everything well kept. You spoiled people. GRR!

I can't ever go back to my theatre after seeing this...a loading gallery that is actually in the right spot...wireless of a GOOD brand...(the DA's look kinda funny, do they all go back to 2 antennae, no, not possible [possible yes preferred no...]...I hope they gave you two band-splits on those!)

I'm so jealous...(envious...whatever!). 

Congrats, and good luck with your first opening show.


----------



## Sony (Nov 28, 2010)

Anonymous067 said:


> HA! I have more wireless than 20...oh wait. Mine don't WORK...because my district won't pay to FIX THEM! Maintenance, Maintenance, Maintenance.
> 
> Congrats, and I hope the district keeps everything well kept. You spoiled people. GRR!
> 
> ...


 
Unfotunately yes there are only two directional Antenna's that all 20 wireless mics are fed through. However, they are spread across at least 3 bands I believe if not just 2. They definitely came in and did an RF Spectrum sweep and programmed all the wireless mics to unused/lightly used frequencies. We have yet to have interference issues and it all seems to work really well  This however isn't our opening show, this is just the first show in that small theatre. Our opening show in the new facility was in the larger theatre and has come and gone.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sony said:


> Unfotunately yes there are only two directional Antenna's that all 20 wireless mics are fed through. However, they are spread across at least 3 bands I believe if not just 2. They definitely came in and did an RF Spectrum sweep and programmed all the wireless mics to unused/lightly used frequencies. We have yet to have interference issues and it all seems to work really well  This however isn't our opening show, this is just the first show in that small theatre. Our opening show in the new facility was in the larger theatre and has come and gone.


 
 my bad! (again!)

haha.

cool stuff, none the less.! :]


----------



## Tex (Dec 18, 2010)

Sony said:


> We open with Eurydice on December 9th in that space, hopefully I can get some pictures of the production up then.


 How did Eurydice go? That's an incredible play for a black box. Did you make it rain in the elevator? Love to see some pictures...


----------



## Sony (Dec 18, 2010)

Tex said:


> How did Eurydice go? That's an incredible play for a black box. Did you make it rain in the elevator? Love to see some pictures...



It was amazing! and yes, we built a full river with water and made it rain in the elevator to the underworld. I'm waiting for pictures myself, we had a photographer come in an take pictures and I'm waiting to get the CD of them.


----------



## madeye (Jan 5, 2011)

How did skin of our teeth go? What were the sets like
We did it at our theatre but It didn't go very well


----------



## chausman (Jan 5, 2011)

Did you ever find out what those three orange lights are on the side of the proscenium?


----------



## Sony (Jan 5, 2011)

madeye said:


> How did skin of our teeth go? What were the sets like
> We did it at our theatre but It didn't go very well



It went well, a bit stressful because it was our first show ever but it was good! We had a set that revolved and a couple wagons that moved on and off stage. Again...I need to find pictures to post.


chausman said:


> Did you ever find out what those three orange lights are on the side of the proscenium?


 
YES! We did actually, they are "Intermission" lights, we can make them flash when intermission is over, they are kind of pointless because nobody ever notices them. There is a matching set in the theatre lobby that flashes with the ones on the proscenium. The smaller theatre also has it's own set of intermission lights but they are Blue 

Still trying to obtain photo's of both The Skin of our Teeth and Eurydice. Eurydice has been by far my favorite show this year.


----------



## Tex (Jan 6, 2011)

Sony said:


> Eurydice has been by far my favorite show this year.


I think it may be my favorite show ever...


----------

